# Where do these go? '70 valance panel mounting clips



## Herding Goats (Sep 16, 2017)

Last body part to assemble and could use some help! If I am reading it correctly, the assembly manual shows the (front) valance panel clips bolting to the edge of the valance openings (where the trim is notched to accommodate a bolt), however, I cannot tell what the clip hangs on. Is it the bumper or the bumper support? 
Here's a link to the clip in question
Any installed pics or feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

herding goats said:


> last body part to assemble and could use some help! If i am reading it correctly, the assembly manual shows the (front) valance panel clips bolting to the edge of the valance openings (where the trim is notched to accommodate a bolt), however, i cannot tell what the clip hangs on. Is it the bumper or the bumper support?
> Here's a link to the clip in question
> any installed pics or feedback would be greatly appreciated!


Click on the image to enlarge it. You an see where the clip attaches to.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Herding Goats (Sep 16, 2017)

Thanks Judge, Beautiful photo of a beautiful car! Seems I had the right and left switched. Very helpful and much appreciated. Thank you again!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Herding Goats said:


> Thanks Judge, Beautiful photo of a beautiful car! Seems I had the right and left switched. Very helpful and much appreciated. Thank you again!


You're welcome glad I could help


----------

